# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Управление распределенными информационными базами

## permko

Доброе время суток !
Поможите пожалуйста :)
Нужна компонента "Управление распределенными информационными базами"
1С Предприятие 7.7 7.70.0023
Типовая конфигурация "Торговля + Склад редакция 9.2
Оптово-розничная конфигурация 7.70.971

----------


## sam_pfr

Отсюда скачай платформу 7.27 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...тформу-!!!, там есть УРБД, заодно и платформу обновишь.

----------

